# How to make a picture smaller??



## Saltygreasybacon (Jul 31, 2005)

shrinking a picture, I have a pic that I want to use for my avator but it keeps saying the file is too large, how do I fix this problem


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2005)

Assuming you have a Windows computer (rather than a Mac), open your photo in Windows Photo Editor.  You'll find it in the programs section in the Microsoft Office Tools folder.

Click on the Image dropdown menu and select Resize.  Change the first number to something smaller (maybe someone else can tell you the right size for an avatar) - the second number will change automatically to maintain the picture's proportions.

Save the result under a different name and try uploading again.


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi Salty,

Do you have (or have access to) Adobe Photoshop? (I think "PageMaker" would work too) If so you can easily shrink it in there by going under the "file" heading, than opening the file you want to use from wherever you have it stored on your desktop (or cd, etc).

Next, click on the "image" button on the tool bar and scroll down to image size, click that and you'll see a window pop up that gives you the dimensions of your image. There will be at least two areas, one that says pixel size and one that says document size. Usually with avatars the forum admin has set a pixel maximum, and you're image needs to come in at or under that maximum, I believe the max on this forum is 80x80. 

So what you want to do is scale down your image to that size or smaller by adjusting the height and width (in pixels). Just remember to keep the numbers under the maximum (80) that you're allowed. Sometimes shrinking an image down this small distorts it, or some of the image quality is clearly lost, but with others it's no prob. Once you have a size that is under 80x80 hit "okay" and your image will now appear in its new size and form. Hit save and save it some place like your desktop for easy uploading to your use CPU avatar area.

Or as Andy M pointed out just go the windows root


----------

